# Finally getting some decent computer speakers



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been running my Klipsch Pro Media 2.1’s for over 3 years now. Although I like them and they sound better then most computer speakers a change was needed. I made a small jump today for a set of Active monitors. This is what I got because I did not want to spend more than $200 on the setup.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/BX5a/


















Currently I run a Sound Blaster Live 24bit because I only want 2 channels and it is a decent card. I also run Izotope Ozone, we can dispute this plug in all day but it does work by doctoring up the sound providing a mimicked tube sound. I shut all of the features on my ozone off except the tube suppressor and EQ. I have to say that this plug in works very well and does give a substantially better sound than without it. I do have to say that you will need to spend a lot of time fine tuning ozone but it is nice. I hope that the addition of my M-Audios will give me that clean and rich low volume sound.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Congrats, I'm on my 2nd set of Pro Medias and they still don't work right

Are those monitors as compact as they seem? My Alesis and Rolands are monsters....


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

one reason I decided to purchase these

Size: 9.8" (H) x 6.9" (W) x 7.9" (D)




niceguy said:


> Congrats, I'm on my 2nd set of Pro Medias and they still don't work right
> 
> Are those monitors as compact as they seem? My Alesis and Rolands are monsters....


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

Cool, never thought of that for a computer setup. Gets rid of the need for an external amp. And if you wanted some bass you could just use the speaker level ins/outs of a sub amp. I may go the same route you have if I don't go the DIY route.

What outputs does that soundcard have? I know you wouldn't really need to, but are you using all balanced XLR cables? That'd just be awesome...from the pro audio side of me, I love using balanced cables whenever I can.


----------



## seagrasser (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice set. I have the same set up with the matching sub and will never look at "computer" speakers again. They are flat in response, but think of that as a blank canvas.

Cheers on the purchase


----------



## Spasticteapot (Mar 5, 2007)

I've listened to the M-Audio monitors, and did not like them at all. Much better are the Behringer 2030ps - they're cheaper, at only $130/pair, and have both very flat frequency response and very low distortion.

Of course, you do need an external amplifier, which adds to the cost and takes up desk space.


----------



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

Got these yesterday. They are a vast improvement over the Klipsch. I will have to implement a sub on this but I have a Diamond Audio D3-8 that will implement nice with a bass reflex box and decent plate amp. These are very clean sounding speakers, I had considered doing a passive setup but I did not want to take up anymore room on my desk. I am sure that better can be had in the active range but for $200 these things are very nice. They are also compact taking up very little space.

Total price for the monitors and cable from sweetwater was $206 shipped. I could have saved $20 or so dollars on ebay but Brian at sweetwater is helpful and I have a full warranty on these.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good deal...I've never bothered checking into the mini monitors but sounds like a good alternative...If I sell these Rolands, I may try some out in the near future...


----------

